# Coup de gueule Tweetbot pour iPad



## MacSedik (9 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir (ou bonjour), 
Voilà comme c'est marqué dans le titre, je veux pousser un gros coup de gueule contre Tapbots et leur foutage de gueule concernant l'une de leurs applications phares : Tweetbots pour iPad. J'ai regardé dans l'appstore et l'application n'a pas été mis a jour depuis juillet dernier. Rien de surprenant me direz vous, mais je préciserai que je ne parle même pas d'une nouvelle version non je parle d'une simple mise a jour (j'ai des soucis de stabilité notamment de rafraîchissement des tweets sur iOS 8). En effet, la version iPhone a été refaite pour iOS 7 depuis octobre 2013 (un an déjà) ce qui n'est pas le cas des versions iPad et Mac... Je ne comprend pas d'ailleurs ce retard sachant que Tapbots a engrangé pas mal de succès et d'argent (rappelez-vous des 17,99&#8364; qu'il fallait payer pour avoir la version Mac!) et cela aurait pu permettre de passer à la vitesse supérieur et de ne plus rester qu'une simple start-up. Ce qui m'énerve en fait c'est qu'en tant que client des versions iOS je ne comprend pas qu'on ait deux versions pour chaque appareil (l'une compatible iOS 7 et l'autre ayant un graphisme datant d'iOS 5!!!).


----------



## geoffrey (27 Novembre 2014)

TapBot n'a pas une bonne réputation à ce sujet (y'a beaucoup de gens qui se plaignent un peu partout de leur politique de vente). Par contre je continue d'utiliser Tweetbot sur mon iPhone (j'ai pas trouvé mieux). Mais je n'ai pas acheté les version iPad et Mac.


----------

